# Custom Figures



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

Is there anyone who makes custom figures based on real people? I would like to have an engineer and fireman for my new shay based on my grandfathers.


----------



## Tenn Steam (Jan 3, 2008)

Rob Bennett- Busy Bodies makes custom figures. They are not everyone's cup of tea, but they will certainly be recognizable. The site is www.robbennett.org.
Bob


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

I make real rail road people. Just click on the logo on my signature or click  HERE. I have 2 real engineer and 1 real fireman and one real breakman and one real conductor. The others are real people, but they were not engineers or fireman. 
If your grandfathers were real engineers and fireman, and you want figures of them, then I will need three things from you. 
plenty of photos of them at work and up close (portrait style) 
And your permission to reproduce their likeness and sell them on. 
If I they are real railroad, people and I have enough photographic evidence and data, I will reimburse you with 1 custom painted figure of each in every pose that I release them in.


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

I was hoping to hear from you, I sent you a PM


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

I responded


----------

